# Qualité des photos avec icloud



## Filtil (12 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous

Je fais appel à vous car j'ai un problème de taille de fichier photos quand je les exporte avec icloud. Je vois que ce sujet est déjà apparu mais je dois me mélanger les pinceaux quelque part car je ne comprends pas ....
Je m'explique .
Je prends une photo avec mon iphone11. Si je la transfère sur mon mac via un cable et que je l'importe dans lightroom, lightromm m'indique 12MP. Si je télécharge la photo  depuis icloud et l'importe dans lightroom, il ne m'indique plus que 3MP et la qualité de la photo est effectivement dégradée.

Je croyais que icloud ne modifiait pas la qualité des photos mais peut-être y a t-il un paramètre que je n'ai pas trouvé ??

Merci de vos éclaircissement.


----------



## Rehsan (4 Août 2021)

Filtil a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je fais appel à vous car j'ai un problème de taille de fichier photos quand je les exporte avec icloud. Je vois que ce sujet est déjà apparu mais je dois me mélanger les pinceaux quelque part car je ne comprends pas ....
> Je m'explique .
> ...


Bonjour , je viens vers vous pour savoir si vous aviez trouver une solution.? 
Concernant votre sujet: JE pense que VIA le Cloud la qualite est ajuste pour gagner en espace mais peut etre une option existe j'essairai de regarder et revenir vers vous..
Moi j'ai le Probleme un peu similaire  Via la synchronisation via le Finder de mon iphone...
La qualite des photos venant de mon Mac une fois transfere sur mon iphone est complement diminue, un RAW de plusieurs MO pese plus rien et est devenu du jpg.....
Si par hazard vous aviez des infos...
Cordialemnt


----------

